# Cutting 20-gauge stainless steel



## mrjohneel (Mar 3, 2015)

I have to cut out a 3" x 4" space for an outlet box at the bottom of a sheet of 20-gauge stainless steel. I don't have to cut out within the sheet -- merely at the bottom. I don't have the steel in hand yet but I think it would be tough to cut with the various sheet metal snips I have. Any ideas? Angle grinder with a metal cutting abrasive wheel? I have a good Makita jigsaw. Run it at a slow speed over an oiled line? Any thoughts would be welcome. (It's for a backsplash and the outlet would be just off the floor behind a range.) Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jags (Mar 3, 2015)

Jig saw with a metal blade will work just fine.  Angle grinder works as well but not as much control.  Run the jigsaw at full speed, it will be like drawing a line with a pencil.  If perfection is needed consider clamping a guide to run the foot of the jigsaw along.


----------



## johninwi (Mar 3, 2015)

The jig saw is your best bet, and a fine tooth blade, it'll pull less or the chipload will be less, however you want to think about it. I'd also add a piece of wood to one side or both to help support the metal, it will bounce less, be patient and let the saw do the work and you'll not bend the sheet. A grinder would be a second alternative but you should expect some discoloration when done, (burns).


----------



## Wisneaky (Mar 4, 2015)

I've used a jigsaw to cut stainless many times and it works good. I usually drill a starter hole in it first if you need to make a cutout, but I see that doesn't apply to your cut.


----------



## ironpony (Mar 4, 2015)

mrjohneel said:


> I have to cut out a 3" x 4" space for an outlet box at the bottom of a sheet of 20-gauge stainless steel. I don't have to cut out within the sheet -- merely at the bottom. I don't have the steel in hand yet but I think it would be tough to cut with the various sheet metal snips I have. Any ideas? Angle grinder with a metal cutting abrasive wheel? I have a good Makita jigsaw. Run it at a slow speed over an oiled line? Any thoughts would be welcome. (It's for a backsplash and the outlet would be just off the floor behind a range.) Thanks in advance.






2 thoughts; a jigsaw will work fine. Why are you spending the money to run stainless to the floor, if I am reading correctly. just go down behind the stove a foot or so, save some money.


----------



## semipro (Mar 4, 2015)

I've used a jigsaw on SS with success also.  
I'd advise protecting the surface near the cut with masking or duct tape otherwise the saw's shoe will mar it.


----------



## mrjohneel (Mar 4, 2015)

Ironpony, two reasons. One side of the range is open; that is, it's not encased by a cabinet. So the 6 inches or so between the range and an open space will be visible down to the floor. Also I worked on that entire wall behind the range, meaning I had to cut into the fire-rated drywall and then I repatched it. I hate to drywall and I hate painting even more. So I decided to spend the approximately $35-$40 more to get the remaining stainless steel to cover everything and cover my smooth and even -- but still sort of half-a**ed -- drywalling..


----------



## Hogwildz (Mar 4, 2015)

A good pair of snips will cut that. And give you good hand muscles.


----------



## Highbeam (Mar 4, 2015)

semipro said:


> I've used a jigsaw on SS with success also.
> I'd advise protecting the surface near the cut with masking or duct tape otherwise the saw's shoe will mar it.



This is important. The chips will get stuck under the jigsaw and mark up the surface.


----------



## mrjohneel (Mar 4, 2015)

I'll report back when (and if) I ever get it. I'm waiting for the sheet metal place which has to come through so I can then hang the range hood and then install very narrow side cabinet and then hook up the stove. Thanks for the advice.  I think I am going to try the snip first and then the jigsaw.


----------



## Jags (Mar 5, 2015)

Fair warning.  The snips may cut it, but are more likely to deform the edge.


----------



## ironpony (Mar 5, 2015)

mrjohneel said:


> I'll report back when (and if) I ever get it. I'm waiting for the sheet metal place which has to come through so I can then hang the range hood and then install very narrow side cabinet and then hook up the stove. Thanks for the advice.  I think I am going to try the snip first and then the jigsaw.




Maybe plan "B"......if it is a surface mount range plug, you could make a smaller notch and slide it behind the receptacle, around the wire and never see the cut.


----------



## mrjohneel (Mar 11, 2015)

Update: I used the jigsaw and, yes, it was as easy as was predicted. Thanks for the advice.


----------

